

Internet Brands suing Wikitravel volunteers - duncan_bayne
http://gyrovague.com/2012/09/06/wikimedia-confirms-creation-of-travel-wiki-sues-internet-brands-to-end-legal-threats-against-volunteers/

======
cjensen
I'm a Wikitravel admin and a potential target of this lawsuit. As far as I
know, the admin being sued did nothing that was against the stated policies of
Wikitravel; the lawsuit is harassment plain and simple. Kudos to Wikimedia for
stepping up on this.

When IB claims "conspiracy", it seems to me they are referring to the mailing
list discussion to fork taken by the majority of existing admins. Imagine a
world where forking Free Software or Free Content is subject to conspiracy
charges!

When Internet Brands bought the right to host Wikitravel, they promised to
obey community policies. They are now interpreting the community policies to
mean whatever would be convenient for IB on a particular day.

